
18 Ways to Stay Focused at Work - danw
http://www.davecheong.com/2006/08/14/18-ways-to-stay-focused-at-work/
======
Darmani
19\. Stop reading this.

~~~
henning
20\. redirect news.yc to localhost altogether.

